# Bands striking hand TTF (not handslap)



## crackinthekraken (Dec 2, 2020)

Hey guys, new shooter here. I shoot a Scout LT with a pinch grip, and lately the outgoing bands have been giving me a REALLY good thwack on the web of my hands (the part that's close to the fork gap. I've attached a video link with some shots I've been taking. I would be very grateful if you fine people would be so kind as to review my shooting form and give me any advice on how I can improve!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Could just be the release. If you tilt the frame towards the target it will pop the web of your hand. OR... if you're like me it's been happening without you realizing it until the weather turns a bit cold. Then you feel it big time. 
You're holding nice and square to the target. Just for kicks let the fork tips come back towards yo just a bit. Or grab some larger ammo.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

You could also move the bands up to the very top or taper them. A good tapered set of bands should miss your hand. My first thought was that those are really wide bands for an LT. Basically, not tilting your hand forward so much, will clear it up.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Welcome to the forum. I think I recognize you from Reddit.

I suffer from the same malady. I wear an archery glove - the type that is worn on the bow hand and protects the bow hand when shooting off the knuckle as opposed to off the shelf or rest. Since you are a left hand hold shooter, you want to locate a glove for your left (slingshot) hand. These are not the gloves that archers wear to protect their string fingers when they draw. Wearing this glove helps me get a more positive slingshot grip both pinch and hammer grip.

A golf glove would probably work just as well, but an archery glove looks cooler (I think).

Here is a link to an example:

https://www.amazon.com/Toparchery-Archery-Guard-Protector-Shooting/dp/B01A9RKYGI


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Bands only go where they are pointed. :iono:


----------



## crackinthekraken (Dec 2, 2020)

Appreciate all the responses guys!



Ibojoe said:


> Could just be the release. If you tilt the frame towards the target it will pop the web of your hand. OR... if you're like me it's been happening without you realizing it until the weather turns a bit cold. Then you feel it big time.
> You're holding nice and square to the target. Just for kicks let the fork tips come back towards yo just a bit. Or grab some larger ammo.


Thanks for the tip! I was trying to consciously "square" the forks so they wouldn't be bent back as I was drawing, but I may have been overdoing it lol. I guess a little bit of forktips bending towards you is okay, as long as both forktips are even with each other?



Reed Lukens said:


> You could also move the bands up to the very top or taper them. A good tapered set of bands should miss your hand. My first thought was that those are really wide bands for an LT. Basically, not tilting your hand forward so much, will clear it up.


What do you mean move the bands to the very top? You mean adjust their placement to the tip of the forks?



Tobor8Man said:


> Welcome to the forum. I think I recognize you from Reddit.
> 
> I suffer from the same malady. I wear an archery glove - the type that is worn on the bow hand and protects the bow hand when shooting off the knuckle as opposed to off the shelf or rest. Since you are a left hand hold shooter, you want to locate a glove for your left (slingshot) hand. These are not the gloves that archers wear to protect their string fingers when they draw. Wearing this glove helps me get a more positive slingshot grip both pinch and hammer grip.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I did indeed cross post this on Reddit. Nice to see you elsewhere on the internet  that's not a bad idea for overall safety. I actually ordered something very similar from snipersling (https://www.snipersling.com/products/protective-glaves-for-slingshot-shooting). I still want to address the root cause though, since I don't want anything to interfere with my accuracy.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

crackinthekraken said:


> Reed Lukens said:
> 
> 
> > You could also move the bands up to the very top or taper them. A good tapered set of bands should miss your hand. My first thought was that those are really wide bands for an LT. Basically, not tilting your hand forward so much, will clear it up.
> ...


Yup, I couldn't see them well in the clip, but move them up until the top of the bands are flush with the top of the frame, away from your hand.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Thanks! I did indeed cross post this on Reddit. Nice to see you elsewhere on the internet  that's not a bad idea for overall safety. I actually ordered something very similar from snipersling (https://www.snipersl...ngshot-shooting). I still want to address the root cause though, since I don't want anything to interfere with my accuracy.

You are welcome. Agree that it is important to address the root cause - but no sense suffering band slaps while you are working on it.


----------



## Griffo (May 22, 2020)

Pouch and bands should chase the ball. If you're receiving a hand-spanking instead then I'd pay attention to what Mr. Lukens is saying; change your bandset and/or attachment method to see if the problem persists.

This is a good video showing what should be happening.

Excellent explanation of the problem btw.


----------



## crackinthekraken (Dec 2, 2020)

Griffo said:


> Pouch and bands should chase the ball. If you're receiving a hand-spanking instead then I'd pay attention to what Mr. Lukens is saying; change your bandset and/or attachment method to see if the problem persists.
> 
> This is a good video showing what should be happening.
> 
> Excellent explanation of the problem btw.


Thanks! I wish I had access to a high-speed camera like that so I could see what the bands were doing in slow motion. Even with the iphone in slow-mo mode, the bands move so fast it's almost impossible to see.

I tilted the forktips a little closer to my face, and the problem seems to be reduced. I get the occasional smack near my thumb, but I think that was most of the issue.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

The only thing I really noticed was the top of the fork was leaning back towards you a little bit as opposed to being Square to the Target. Also the release is definitely going to have a big effect on where that pouch goes. For me I would suggest since you have the LT switch it to Ott and see if that helps. For Ott you can get a little better wrist strength by pushing the slingshot forward and not trying to keep it exactly Square to the Target. This will line your wrist up and you don't have to use so much strength to hold position if you push the slingshot forward a little bit towards the target, if that makes sense. But definitely keep that top Fork parallel to the Target and don't let that top Fork come back towards you that might just be a problem.

If you can see the front corner of the fork then it's lean too far backwards. You should see the back tip run along the whole length but not the front tip above the back tip if that makes sense. Every shot has to be lined up every time or you'll get different results each time.

I tried through the fork and found that Ott work better for me and especially when I push that frame forward my wrist lined up and I was head much more stability it can't hurt to try.

Good luck!
cheers


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I believe your bands have too much power for the ammo you are shooting, just like handslap with over with ott the bands come back with excess force to pass through the fork and hit the web of your hand. With ott the excess energy cause the bands to slap your fingers,with ttf the excess energy causes the bands to pass back through the forks slapping the top of your hand.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Good inside Grandpa. I did not know that hand slap was different for ttf ... Good to know.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

You are shooting your frame backwards! anic: :alky:


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

I have no experience with the frame, so Emitto may be right.

Regardless, I agree with GG. You're shaking pretty badly, so you may be way over powered for your ammo. What ammo are you using and do you know what size bands you are using?

Either case isn't great, but both would be terrible!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

never had much luck with the Scout forwards or backwards,TTF or OTT,so it pretty much just hangs in the closet,but it might be the bands are overpowered for the ammo


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

BTW you can have a functional natty in less than 15 minutes. Find a fork that you can cut to roughly the same size as your Scout forks. Band it with same bands and shoot. If you don't get slapped, it's the frame. If you do, sorry but then it's you (or the bands to ammo ratio!).

SCRATCH THAT! Just remembered you're shooting the Scout TTF and a natty would be OTT!


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Griffo said:


> Pouch and bands should chase the ball. If you're receiving a hand-spanking instead then I'd pay attention to what Mr. Lukens is saying; change your bandset and/or attachment method to see if the problem persists.
> 
> This is a good video showing what should be happening.
> 
> ...


----------



## crackinthekraken (Dec 2, 2020)

Thanks for all the help guys. The bands are DEFINITELY overpowered for the ammo, but I thought it'd be okay as long as it was TTF. Excited to go out to some longer ranges!

These are the bands I'm using to shoot 3/8 and 1/2 inch clay lol: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07WW7TQ5C/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

crackinthekraken said:


> Thanks for all the help guys. The bands are DEFINITELY overpowered for the ammo, but I thought it'd be okay as long as it was TTF. Excited to go out to some longer ranges!
> 
> These are the bands I'm using to shoot 3/8 and 1/2 inch clay lol: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07WW7TQ5C/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Yeah those are way too much band for that ammo. You'll get much better results (and likely better speed) by using ,40 - .50 bands. What you are using is more suited for 1/2" steel and heavier lead ammo.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Go OTT and use "gypsy tabs". Problem solved. Forever.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Here is what I noticed. On the time you really got smacked, your lower fork was way out in front of the other. That puts more pull on that band and causes a slight mismatch. Also I notice lots of muscle strain on the left hand. Suspect that you are way over powered. lighten everything up until you get a handle on things.


----------



## Court215 (Mar 2, 2015)

Yup those bands are too overpowered, maybe try .75. Also are those OTT bands?


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

Court215 said:


> Yup those bands are too overpowered, maybe try .75. Also are those OTT bands?


I was about to say the same. I would try tying TTF and see if that helps.


----------



## Bald Old Bob (Nov 1, 2020)

A new shooter here. My ammo is also 3/8 and 1/2 inch clay balls. I did exactly as you, ordering my first bandset from Amazon. After too many misses, but by reading the forum, I realized I was using too heavy of a bandset. Long story short, I now cut my own bands from Theraband balck. Almost every shot is now hitting a 3"x3" piece of cardboard at 10 yards. No more frame hits or handslap. The more I practice and tweak, the better I get. And you will too.


----------

